# Your favorite puppy pictures?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

With all these new puppy pictures everyone is posting it is making me have Major puppy fever!! Do you have any favorite puppy pictures of your dog? I have quite a few i adore of Riley, but i only have like 2 actually on the computer (the rest are, gasp, film!).

Now, these are pictures of pictures, so Not great quality. Two of my favorites though!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I request more of these!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

These are about 6 to 10 month puppy pics of my grandparents spoo...
He was so cute then

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0323.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0324.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0325.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0326.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0327.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0328.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0501.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0502.jpg


----------



## stepanelle (Aug 3, 2009)

I get really broody looking at puppy pics, I have attached a picture of my friends standard kid Beau, getting one of her first trims by me. and one of a toy puppy that I bred myself, now in a lovely home by the sea. It just kills me parting with any of them (world's worst breeder award).


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

These are my favs.
Bindi at 8 wks and 9 pounds trying to fit in the little bed with Buoy a 11 pound small mini.
http://www.patriotpoodles.com/i/BnB_01202009_1.jpg

Roxy as the "Cleaning Lady"
http://www.patriotpoodles.com/i/RoxyCleaning.jpg

Mickey a.k.a. Bouy "Snow Buoy"
http://www.patriotpoodles.com/i/mick.jpg


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Very cute pics, but especially love the one of Mickey in the snow.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

ok, since I dont have any recent pics of Dutch I will post a few of my faves as a little guy!! BRB


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*Sorry some of these are big... having issues with photobucket just now*

Oh gosh, Saleen is still a bit of a puppy so I could post pictures all day lol, but of course she looks like a grown up dog now. I have some favorites of when she was a cute widdle baby though lol

favorite use of baby agility tunnel









first trip to the park









looking super silver











My all time favorite puppy picture - sorry it isn't a poodle. This is Merlin


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

AWW! That is the cutest little tibbie, Wonderpup!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OK...a few of Taffy:

so precious as a baby!!


















after getting wet while fishing! LOL



















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_a few of Billy:

the night he came home


















dinosaur boy









hi mom









_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_who's that handsome boy?









My very favorite picture of both of them:







_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> AWW! That is the cutest little tibbie, Wonderpup!


Thankyou fluffy. I believe he was 3, maybe 4 weeks old at the time. I don't think he had started walking yet but he had lost the yoda ears look they are born with.

Spoospirit, I LOVE that last photo.

(good gawd, what I am still doing up at this hour??)


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

what fantastic pics


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

great pics you all! makes me want to go get the ones that are in the box not on computer and look again at Ginger when she was a pup. Havent had time to be on much lately - taking care of sick brother - hope all will be normal again soon! love you all!


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Spoospirit-Loved your pics....how old were the pups in the last shot where they are sitting together? My two constantly are tussling-rarely sit still when in the same room as each other-don't think they will ever get along like yours.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are some of my favorite puppy pictures. The puppy days With Arreau's I'll follow the sun(Betty Jo) and Arreau's Golden Slumber (Jenny) were sure fun. Hard to believe that they are almost a year now. They even liven up our couch potato apricot Sport. He loves them though.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Pamela said:


> great pics you all! makes me want to go get the ones that are in the box not on computer and look again at Ginger when she was a pup. Havent had time to be on much lately - taking care of sick brother - hope all will be normal again soon! love you all!


_
Oh, Pamela. I hope that your brother is well soon. We miss you!_


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

These are all great.
Nothing like a puppy.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Here are some of my favorite puppy pictures. The puppy days With Arreau's I'll follow the sun(Betty Jo) and Arreau's Golden Slumber (Jenny) were sure fun. Hard to believe that they are almost a year now. They even liven up our couch potato apricot Sport. He loves them though.


_
I just love the picture of the children hugging your little one!!_


----------



## sloane (Jul 24, 2009)

here is murph


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

*Zulee's First Week Home*

One of the funny things was watching her experience wind for the first time. She got this panicked little look on her face and did the wiggles trying to figure out who was touching her. Too Funny! 

She is starting to run and jump now. I'm limiting her jumping off of things over 4" high. Most of it is self propelled from ground level.

She even found her little bark yesterday and has growled while playing with her toys. Such a little voice.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

There are some really great puppy pictures in here. What a great inspiration to get some of those shots that capture the wonder, curiosity, and sheer play of a puppy.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some of Enzo


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

a few more 










His first gating session lol


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Enzo looks so adorable in those shots.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

sloane said:


> here is murph


_Oh, so cute!_


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

stepanelle said:


> I get really broody looking at puppy pics, I have attached a picture of my friends standard kid Beau, getting one of her first trims by me. and one of a toy puppy that I bred myself, now in a lovely home by the sea. It just kills me parting with any of them (world's worst breeder award).



How old is Beau? I have a Beau too. 

Debby


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

this is my fav pic of todd at 9 weeks 


here he is now at 6 months


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I just love Todd in his fuzzy puppy coat!
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> a few more


_
It seems like so long ago!!_


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

such cute pix!!! Spoospirit- I LOVELOVELOVE the pic of Taffy and Billy!!!


----------

